

Depression Defies the Rush to Find an Evolutionary Upside - niels_olson
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/17/health/depression-defies-rush-to-find-evolutionary-upside.html

======
fusiongyro
The search for evolutionary biological explanations for these kinds of things
can be a great party game, but it's about as close to actual science as most
scientific debate on the internet: not very.

